# Self Employed - Can I still be entitled to Job Seekers Allowance or similar?



## Nazar (20 Jul 2009)

Hi all, 

Since May 2007 I have been self employed working approx. 2 days a week. 

On top of that I have been working in a contract temporary position for the rest of the week, however this has since ended. And as I was a contractor I was putting this through my business accounts rather than PRSI. 

Before I went out on my own I was working in full time employment for 6 years, so I would like to know if I am now entitled to Job Seekers Allowance or Benefit ? Not really sure what the difference is while I continue to work approx. 2 days a week with my own business ( as I can't get more work than this in the current times )

I am just not sure what the best way to go about this is, so any advice would be greatly appreciated or if you can point me in the right direction to speak to someone who could advise me. 

Many thanks


----------



## gipimann (20 Jul 2009)

You probably won't be entitled to Jobseeker's Benefit as it's based on your PRSI contributions from 2007 (and you wouldn't have had enough employee contributions if you commenced self-employment in May of that year).

If you are available for and seeking fulltime work, you might be eligible for some Jobseeker's Allowance - it's means-tested, so your earnings and those of your spouse/partner (if applicable) will be assessed, as well as any savings or investment properties you may have.

Check out the information post at the top of the forum (guide for unemployed) and www.welfare.ie for more information.

You can contact your local Citizens Information Centre or your local SW office to speak to someone (though the SW offices are extremely busy at the moment so you could be waiting some time to speak to someone).


----------



## Ann1 (20 Jul 2009)

Found this post on a search. Might be worth your while going into social welfare office and check it out.


D8Lady said:


> How long have you been self employed? I've been trying to get my head around this issue as well.
> Have a look at this page on Citizen's Information.
> In a nutshell you may be entitled to Unemployment Benefit:
> If you were paying class A PRSI in 2007 (2 years ago, have no idea why).
> ...


----------

